# Coil advice needed



## Chad B (13/6/16)

hi guys I'm new to vaping so I need some advice

I purchased the 0.35mm notch coils for my twisted messes v1 RDA

I'd like to know at which wattage do I fire them after installing as I tried previously and the coil broke in half(broke at 60watts after a 3 second pulse)

It's a single coil ohms are reading at 0.13

Will be using it on the joytech cuboid 150w


----------



## zadiac (13/6/16)

Provide a bit more info please. Single or dual coil. What are the ohm readings? Notch coils are meant to be single coils. Dual coils will get the ohms to below .1 ohms, which is not advised, especially if you're new to vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chad B (13/6/16)

zadiac said:


> Provide a bit more info please. Single or dual coil. What are the ohm readings? Notch coils are meant to be single coils. Dual coils will get the ohms to below .1 ohms, which is not advised, especially if you're new to vaping.



It's a single coil and the ohms are reading at 0.13


----------



## Caveman (13/6/16)

Chad B said:


> It's a single coil and the ohms are reading at 0.13


Did you pulse the coil for 3 seconds at 60Watts before or after installing cotton? I am assuming before? Might be way to high wattage for dry firing for 3 seconds at a build that low. I would suggest dry burn or pulse at 12 - 20 watts for 3 seconds at a time


----------



## Chad B (13/6/16)

Pulsed the coil before installing the cotton


----------



## Caveman (13/6/16)

Chad B said:


> Pulsed the coil before installing the cotton


Try pulsing them at a much much lower wattage. 

Sent from my D2533 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad B (13/6/16)

Caveman said:


> Try pulsing them at a much much lower wattage.
> 
> Sent from my D2533 using Tapatalk


Pulsed at 20watts and it fires properly 

Thanks for the advice 

Will upload a picture shortly


----------



## Chad B (13/6/16)

Not sure if it's enough cotton but it smokes fine,nice flavor and Vapour production

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (13/6/16)

Chad B said:


> Not sure if it's enough cotton but it smokes fine,nice flavor and Vapour production



Awesome stuff 

We try to say things like "vapes great" over "smokes fine"... Smoke when vaping is when the batteries are venting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chad B (13/6/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> Awesome stuff
> 
> We try to say things like "vapes great" over "smokes fine"... Smoke when vaping is when the batteries are venting


Lol I'll remember that for next time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (13/6/16)

Chad B said:


> Not sure if it's enough cotton but it smokes fine,nice flavor and Vapour production


Nice. Looks good, you will know very quickly if the wick isn't right trust me. From here on out its all about that experiments . Have fun 

Sent from my D2533 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

